# Another Newbie



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello! I'm Calliope and we're pretty new to the travel trailer camping scene. We just bought a 2008 Skyline Malibu 2711 and we're anxious to take it out for a spin. I know most of you have Outbacks, but my friend assured me you're all really nice and won't hold that against me.

We live in southern Maryland and will be doing local trips, but we have family in SC and in IL so I'm sure we'll be traveling around a bit too. If anyone has tips for southern MD (near Solomons) or west central IL (near Carthage, Quincy, or Macomb), I'd be happy to hear them.

I've enjoyed reading the posts here and am learning a lot. Thanks for setting this up so others can learn from your experiences!


----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

Our first trip is this weekend. We are going to a DE state park just above Ocean City. I will let you know how the park is when we get back.

We are not too far away, near Ft Meade.

We lived in Solomons for almost 3 years, but the drive to work became too much.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Don&Shari&Aiyana said:


> Our first trip is this weekend. We are going to a DE state park just above Ocean City. I will let you know how the park is when we get back.
> 
> We are not too far away, near Ft Meade.
> 
> We lived in Solomons for almost 3 years, but the drive to work became too much.


That's terrific to know. We've only lived out here for a little over a year so we're not as familiar with the local area as we could be. Solomons would be terrific, and it's so local for us, that I thought it would be a terrific place to start out. I'd LOVE to hear about the DE state park near Ocean City. I have friends who aren't very far from there so that would be ideal.

Thanks for the information, and I'm looking forward to your assessment of the park. I hope y'all have a fabulous time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









BTW...you'll be labled an SOB on this site, but fear not, it's not what you think.








It stands for Some Other Brand.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha, thanks for the heads up!







I might have been worried if you hadn't warned me.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

There are several of us SOBs on here. Welcome , enjoy


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Calliope! Welcome. Glad you took my advice and joined.









We still need to find a halfway point from MI to Maryland. We are seasonal again this summer but that doesn't mean we have to leave it sit there all summer.

Enjoy the board. Another few months and I will have you convinced you need a Dutch oven. LOL.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi! From Central Maryland!

It's great that you have joined.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Darj said:


> Hi Calliope! Welcome. Glad you took my advice and joined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, thanks for all the welcomes.

Dari, I'm working on it. If we pull the rig to IL in a few weeks will you have yours out of storage for the season yet? We'll probably stay in OH one night on that trip. Otherwise, I think we'll take it to IL again later in the summer if we don't leave it there. (I'm not voting for that option!) I'll keep you posted, but OH is a good mid-point for the MD to IL route.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Due to work, (my Dh's work hours not mine), we won't be de-winterizing until the second weekend in May.







I bet you will be going before that. Maybe we can catch you the next time. We knew this was coming up with Dh's work, it's a late start to our camping season this year.


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome......and come on up to the NE rally in gettysburg in june ...........


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

When in June will it be? I might be able to talk DH into something....







All depends on kids' school and such. We get out late around here. And Darj, I'm sorry to hear it'll be so long before you get to dewinterize.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Calliope said:


> When in June will it be? I might be able to talk DH into something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hear ya go ! http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24283








Welcome to Outbackers

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome! There is a rally being held in Gettysburg if your interested. Please click on the link below my signature for more info.

Happy Camping!!

Rick


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group from another Southern Marylander....


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I'll talk to DH about these. And battalionchief3, I need all the good scoop on things to do in SoMD.








It's great that there are so many people here from my neck of the woods.

Also, I saw that lmbrevard is from Iowa, and my husband's family is all right across the muddy Mississippi from him, so I would like info on that area too. I have stayed at Lake Argyle in Colchester, IL and liked it a lot, I didn't like Nauvoo, IL much, and my friends are telling me Spring Lake, IL and Tom Sawyer in Hannibal, MO are terrific. Any personal experiences out there?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------

